# Sump for Lido 120?



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

Are there any sumps for sale for a Lido 120?

Cheers Dan:lol:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

your bestbet is to grab an empty tank (rectangle 10 gallon or bigger) and make one.. visit the article section for ideas and i will post more about this later on...oh dont forget youtube and google are great resources also


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

cheers bear,

You said make 1, ive done research but i dont really understand how they work and wouldnt know where to start, are there any articles that will explain this?

Thanks again pal

Dan


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/











the first was written by a member here the other two are a video that go into detail with a more hands on approach.. now the man inthe vid is making a 55 gallon version but you can adapt this method to any size tank


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

great vid pal, thats really helpful.
The only thing im am worried about is that the cupboard under my tank is very small, its a Lido 120 cabinet and i dint know how i could set up a sump in such a small area..... is it possible?


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Get a tank to fit the space... then work around that....


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

thefishboy said:


> Get a tank to fit the space... then work around that....


thats the problem.... i cant find 1


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

if I was to make a sump what's the most impotent part about it. as I don't have much space?


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

The best part is for hiding all the bits in the sump and adding more water volume.


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

Mattcot said:


> if I was to make a sump what's the most impotent part about it. as I don't have much space?


topic jacked!


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

sorry


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

MrBishop said:


> topic jacked!


Lol dont worry bout it!!1 MattCot.... Make a new thread and wwe can answer the questions there...
Hows it going with the'sump?? Have you found a spare tank yet???


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i extend great appologies that this thread was infact high Jacked. if you would like i can clean up the thread a little and attempt to get things back on topic as theis very rude and quite distracting to the topic at hand....

back to the sump issue... i am sorry you can not find one but the good news is that many containers can be modified to be used as a sump.. rubbermaid storage containers. even file bins have been used with great success... be creative 
i can post some more links later tonight to others who have made sumps from all sorts of things


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

thefishboy said:


> Lol dont worry bout it!!1 MattCot.... Make a new thread and wwe can answer the questions there...
> Hows it going with the'sump?? Have you found a spare tank yet???


Not yet, i just cant seem to find anything that will fit, ive bin looking everywhere!!!!



bearwithfish said:


> i extend great appologies that this thread was infact high Jacked. if you would like i can clean up the thread a little and attempt to get things back on topic as theis very rude and quite distracting to the topic at hand....
> 
> back to the sump issue... i am sorry you can not find one but the good news is that many containers can be modified to be used as a sump.. rubbermaid storage containers. even file bins have been used with great success... be creative
> i can post some more links later tonight to others who have made sumps from all sorts of things


Thanks Bear, but dont worry about clearing the thread up, its not a prob  .... anyways, if you could put some links that would be great.... i cant seem to find anything to fit my tank cabinet, i am really thinking about buying some custom cut glass and DIY it. it seems like the only option, ive been searching for hours for the last 4 days and have found nothing.
You mentioned a "rubbermaid storage container" and a "file bin" ..... What are these? I was thinking of using a bucket of some sort but my Protein Skimmer is too big.. Heres a Pic



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Yeah Its just over 50cm in hight and just over 10cm wide with a screw to tighten against a *FLAT* surface.... so the bucket is out the window.

I dont mind if the filter stays in the tank but i just want to get rid of that massive "I SAW!" of a protein skimmer lol:lol: 

The diameter of my Cabinet is 38 Length x 35 Depth 
Many Thanks guys

Danny boy:-D


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

bump


----------

